# 81 of Amano's Aquariums



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

What more to say? Enjoy.

http://www.aquaristics.com/ada-gallery.php


----------



## Will (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow! Breathtakingly beautiful tanks, thanks for posting.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Rolo said:


> What more to say? Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.aquaristics.com/ada-gallery.php













OMG... 3000 gallon tank?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Time to trim plants? Put on that scuba equipment! :wink:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Is that light and loamy plant throughout the tank riccia? It's color is something I've never seen.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I doubt it, but they look like my dying riccia


----------

